# Ainley



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with The Ainley drawer/storage consoles? I just saw an add about them and they are similar to Truckvault but made of aluminum and stainless steel. They do appear to be about half the price.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't think you can go wrong with Ainley. Ainley is A1 as far as quality goes and nice people too.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

For a little more money, you can also order the drawers higher or longer if you put crates on top adding to storage. Ainley will customize the drawers to your vehicle and your needs. I get so many complements on my system, that I told Ron and Jane to send me brochures to hand out.


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

Do they have a website?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

www.ainleykennels.com


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I ordered a custom 2 dog crate from Ainley about three years ago. Ron and Jane Ainley are great to work with. Their products are top of the line. I had a problem with one of my locks not working properly, I called Jane and two days later I had three new lock sets to replace all on the kennel. Good customer service goes a long way and they really work hard to keep their customers pleased. I'll be a repeat customer when time to expand what I need. The kennel is in my truck all the time and has held up as I expected. I agree with other posters on this subject- you can't go wrong with their product or service should you need it after the sale.

Gene


----------

